
Those Entry-Level Startup Jobs? They’re Now Mostly Dead Ends in the Boondocks - prostoalex
https://backchannel.com/those-entry-level-startup-jobs-they-re-now-mostly-dead-ends-in-the-boondocks-af3b4066f5dd
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11348893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11348893)

------
zer00eyz
I watched this happen to our CS team at previous employer.

Having a close relationship with CS folks was enlightening. I had a direct
feed into into issues that I never would have known existed, because of
conversations at the coffee maker. Our CS people had a keen eye for "emerging
issues", and by the time they became bad enough to make it through the
management filter I had already thought through solutions to the issues I knew
were going to land in my lap.

